# Contico Yey or Nay?



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

what are peoples opinions on contico's? cheers : victory:

im interested as got me first leopard gecko and am thinking of these


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

brilliant but i am now starting to move onto the really useful boxes


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

and i use the for a pair of geckos so easy to clean


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

If you are going to use boxes these are some of the most seure you can use.
I have several. : victory:
Stephen


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

cheers stephen, nice meeting you again today too!


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Thats what we use on our racks, so easy to keep clean, and you can buy them with the vents already in!
Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Products


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

thats a bit expensive isnt it? 29 quid for an 84L rub? im sure ive seen them cheaper than that.


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

guys check reallyusefulbox.com there have everything from 0.5 to 84lte. i got two 9 litre tubs from woolworths today for my baby cornsi reckon these will last til yearlings. and the lids are secured with the handles very nice looking and cheap. can get the 50litres frm argos £9.99 im using them for my new snake rack thing.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

the 50L ones have been out of stock in my local county, and also on the website for at least 2 months


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

we got our 50L really usefuls from staples a little more expensive than argos at £12.99 but like you said our argos has also been out of stock of them for months now.. 

Liz


----------



## royalkid (Apr 30, 2007)

conticos all the way if you are racking them. contico boxes have been the same shapes/sizes for years and probably will be. if you need to upgrade, replace boxes they will still fit the racking. really usefull are bringing in another range of boxes which may or may not fit in with older sizes.


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> we got our 50L really usefuls from staples a little more expensive than argos at £12.99 but like you said our argos has also been out of stock of them for months now..
> 
> Liz


Really? I was in our Staples the other weekend seeing how much RUBs go for, 35L was 11quid !!!!!!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

oh man thats expensive, i went on ebay and got tow 50L tubs for a tenner each, it was shipping that made them more expensive, got them both for 26 and i was unhappy with that lol.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

PSGeckos said:


> Thats what we use on our racks, so easy to keep clean, and you can buy them with the vents already in!
> Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Products


 
which ones dude?


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

I use both contico's and really usefulls , i got a 50L usefull from Rymans stationers the other day for my royal for £8.99 not bad


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

conticos are ok ...i prefer really usefuls and have a great range too ...use the 50 ltrs for adult corns ..perfect


----------



## jonosd (Sep 4, 2007)

whats the difference between them? i went to 'the range' and got a 65l plastic storage box and its doing a mint job. cost 6 quid i think. just needed to drill a few airholes and made holes each end to put some dowel through so he has something to climb on


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*conticos*

hello not sure how true this is but one of my suppliers has told me they are not making contico boxs anymore will look into it a bit more


----------



## gsxrnutter (Apr 9, 2007)

if you doing a lid less rack id use an ikea box in there wardrobe lol 9 tubs and wardrobe and shelves £140 :no1: and tubs are bigger then others 36"x22"x7"


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

contico haven't got the material to make the vents on the boxes, last tiem i heard


----------

